# Cuttle bone for snail



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I went and bought one for my snail today, how do I prep it to add to the tank? Do I just need to boil it? For how long?? TIA


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I know this doesn't answer your question, but why did you get a cuttle bone for your snail? I didn't know they needed one. I'm thinking of getting some Zebra Nerite's..... I guess I'll have to research if they need cuttle bones or not...


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Cuttlebones are good sources of calcium which all inverts need.

As for prepping, just boil it for a few minutes until it sinks. Rinse and let cool then plop in the tank.


----------

